# Bleach + Skull = Bad. Help, please.



## Nine Toes (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, I'm new here.

I have a question, and I was hoping I could find an answer for it here. I hope I'm not breaking any rules, but I figured only a taxidermist could help me with my situation.

Just a quick explaination of my situation: I shot a wild cat up by my stepdad's barn last year. I found the skull this spring, and brought it home. I wanted to get all of the green stains and crud off of it, so I put it into a bucket of straight bleach for a few hours (2 at the max). Afterwards, I rinsed it clean with water.

I didn't think to check before I soaked the skull in bleach, but I looked up how to bleach skulls online. The first thing I read was "DO NOT PUT BONES IN BLEACH". *smacks forehead*

The skull is nice and white, but there's a lot of pearly residue coming off of it. I was wondering, is there some kind of sealant or enamel or something that I can put on it to keep it from turning to dust?


----------



## brian m (Apr 8, 2007)

did you find any info yet??


----------



## Nine Toes (Apr 2, 2007)

No, sorry.

I looked at the hardware store for something useful, but I really had no idea what to look for.


----------



## brian m (Apr 8, 2007)

to the best of my knowledge there is nothing you can do either. i think if it was a different animal it wouldnt be so bad, but a cat has sucn thin bone on the skull. realize what is going on on the outside of the skull is also going on in the inside also. maybe try mixing 50-50 with elmers glue and water and brushing it on the skull and the inside if you can . at this point you dont have nothing to loose, ya know?
brian m


----------

